# 1951 Monark Gene Autry Western Bicycle



## KevinBrick (Sep 29, 2018)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/d/extremely-rare-1951-monark/6689277605.html


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks like a good example.


----------



## danfitz1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Been posted before...................

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wisconsin-cl-gene-autry.109515/


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 29, 2018)

wrong saddle blanket and holster ,thats huge on these ,more like a 2000 bike .not sure on that seat either ,rest looks correct.


----------

